# Mixer Review - Vurve



## Chukin'Vape (17/10/18)

In This Episode - Show gets a revamp!! Where is Deetz? RudeRudi jumps in! Theo compares Banana Pudding from mlNikon & Vurve. Richard finds a 5 star banger. Rudi gushes over Vurves cookie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

